# Hi all, from Southern UK



## maraskandi (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi all, I'm a professional pianist, composer and sound designer based in south UK, I look forward to meeting you guys and contributing to the forum.

I've played piano since I was young holding an MA in music performance. I give the odd concert now and then. I play keyboards in a band and I compose and do sound design for whatever projects I can get my hands on.


----------



## Patch666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi There Patrick!

Nice to have you onboard .. I see we have a bit in common.. same name .. .. both from south UK .. I see you have done some stuff for Terry Allbright who teaches here at my University.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Patrick - us Southern UKers stick together! I'm from Kent. Welcome aboard...


----------



## Patch666 (Apr 28, 2011)

maraskandi @ Thu Apr 28 said:


> Thank you! Indeed! And may the "ch" in your infernal tag perhaps denote chi uni?
> 
> How come you know Terry?
> 
> ...



Yep Chi Uni - Only for the next 3 weeks though then im DONE. Whoop. Terry teaches piano here and often puts on performances in the chapel. o-[][]-o


----------



## ptrickf (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Patricks & Guy

I'm in the South too and I'm another Patrick. What's going on? :D 
I've learnt some pretty useful stuff here and there are some really helpful posters.

cheers


----------



## maraskandi (Apr 28, 2011)

@Guy, great, feeling the vibe bro! 
Its like Guy and the 3 Patsketeers.

Patch, you doin music? Final recitals?
Gd luck with ur last few weeks. 
Nice rig of comps, u got 5 times more RAM than me @ mo lol, just about to upgrade n make slave of my current one. Hours of installing ahead. 


I look forward to hearing more of you all.


----------



## Patch666 (Apr 29, 2011)

[quote="
Patch, you doin music? Final recitals?
Gd luck with ur last few weeks. 
Nice rig of comps, u got 5 times more RAM than me @ mo lol, just about to upgrade n make slave of my current one. Hours of installing ahead. 


I look forward to hearing more of you all.[/quote]

Yep BA in Music and Music Technology .. Thanks for the good luck! Ill prob post a link here to my final compositions when I'm all done.

Good Luck with your upgrade!


----------

